# How to trim/split poisonous plants?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
I read recently here that Anubias, and some crypts can be poisonous when they are trimmed. I am looking for some pointers on how I would trim these plants without affecting my fish/shrimps...
My 15 gal fish tank has 8 anubias and 2 crypt balansae's 
My 5.5 gal shrimp tank has one anubias
Do i take them out of the tank to trim them? How do i know when its safe to put them back in? Should they soak in water b4 putting them back? I have no idea as ive never had to trim them before but a couple are trying to grow out of my tank now lol 

Also, one of my anubias looks like its going in 2 pieces, do i split it?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's fine to do it in the tank. I've done it before, and nothing suffered.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ohh thank u ameekplec... I was all worried about my fishies


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

+1 on doing it inside the aquarium. It will be fine, I have done it many times.

As for the Anubias that is growing into two separate rhizomes, I would wait until the other rhizome is a little larger, before cutting it from where it branches off from.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I tear up anubias like an oscar playing with a plastic plant. Never had issue.

I do it often because anubias tends to get lots of black spot algae which i find extremely unsightly.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I've read to cut the anubias rhizome on an angle. Not sure why, but I think it helps with growth. Also, wait till the new rhizome is a little larger as I split mine to early and the smaller rhizome has been slow to grow. The other side needs to be split again.. lol!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a few leafs that came off one of my anubias, theyre a leaf with its stem... Can a leaf grow a new plant? I just left the leaf floating in my tank... Should i throw it away or plant the leaf/stem?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

A rhizome can grow new roots and leaves by, a loose leaf cannot grow into a new plant.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

FYI Anubias is not super-deadly. My fish have eaten an entire plant in under a week and not suffered at all.

Under the right conditions, a leaf *can* grow into a new plant -- but it would probably need to be removed from the aquarium and dipped in rooting medium, etc. to do so.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

IN with the majority..you are good to go


----------

